# Icc building official



## Rob (Sep 16, 2018)

just passed the BC module ( did law and finance already) and now have the building official cert lol.   It also gave me the CS code specialist cert. I was planning on taking it next week 

Being a special inspector and never working for a building department I really had no one to go to on help that I needed aka electrical. 

All I can say on the BC module, it’s a monster. You need to know all 9 code books inside and out.  80 question in  2 hours is insane haha

Thanks to jp for taking my call to give me support. 

Now I want to learn electrical.  I guess I’ll do residential because it’s what I am missing for my combo. Any good study books or online courses that you would recommend??

Thanks


----------



## JCraver (Sep 17, 2018)

Congrats


----------



## classicT (Sep 17, 2018)

Congrats!! Tough examinations for sure.

Residential electrical wasn't too rough... Go through the definitions throughly and take the practice exams from ICC.


----------



## fatboy (Sep 17, 2018)

With you having passed that, I'm probably beating an old drum..........table of contents...and the index are your best friends..........


----------



## fatboy (Sep 17, 2018)

Congratulations!


----------



## jpranch (Sep 18, 2018)

Rob, Congratulations! WooHoo! Btw, my pleasure. Always happy to help.


----------



## Builder Bob (Sep 19, 2018)

Residential Electrical is the best way to start to get the terminology down - grounded, ungrounded, and grounding are going to become your best friend. 

John England Training is a south eastern coast training provider that does a decent job of providing information and a workbook to help illustrate or provide working problems with answers given in class.

He does e-wise training as well which means you can sign on at home and attend class without traveling to Columbia,SC or Florida to attend the class. 
http://www.ibcode.net


https://www.ibcode.com


----------



## Rob (Sep 26, 2018)

I would say with the majority of icc exams yes table of contents and tabs.  With the BC module having 9 code books and 80 questions in 2 hours ( typical icc is 60 questions) you must know 20 answers off the top of your head.   Then you have maybe 10 +\- plan reading that takes up time.  I am just glad it’s over lol


----------



## Shoe0811 (Oct 1, 2018)

I took both the legal and management exams same day on September 24th and passed. I have the BC module scheduled for October 15th.


----------



## Rob (Oct 5, 2018)

Wow 2 exams same day and u passed congratulations.  Good luck on your BC exam let us know how u did


----------



## PaulG (Oct 10, 2018)

What have you all done to prep? I did the icc module 01 tabbed, looked over all books well Took management Module practice exams near miss @ 74%. Took a month studied over books checked tabs, missed again @ 71%!!!! Very frustrated! First time HR stuff tripped me up. Second time test seemed to be 60% finance! Seriously? I already work as a building official, most of this I never encounter in my position.


----------



## classicT (Oct 10, 2018)

PaulG said:


> What have you all done to prep? I did the icc module 01 tabbed, looked over all books well Took management Module practice exams near miss @ 74%. Took a month studied over books checked tabs, missed again @ 71%!!!! Very frustrated! First time HR stuff tripped me up. Second time test seemed to be 60% finance! Seriously? I already work as a building official, most of this I never encounter in my position.


Due to the somewhat random nature (ICC says it is still the same percentage of questions in each subject, believe em if you will), it is a very difficult test to take. While fortunate to pass on my first go, I relied heavily upon the index. Work on trying to pull a key word or phrase from a question, get to a general location in the book via the index, then scan the page(s) for the key word or phrase.

I often found that if I took the time to read a section of the code, I would waste too much of the limited time available. If it takes more than 2 minutes to find an answer, I had to skip on to the next.

Good luck, keep at it. You will make it.


----------



## Shoe0811 (Oct 10, 2018)

PaulG said:


> What have you all done to prep? I did the icc module 01 tabbed, looked over all books well Took management Module practice exams near miss @ 74%. Took a month studied over books checked tabs, missed again @ 71%!!!! Very frustrated! First time HR stuff tripped me up. Second time test seemed to be 60% finance! Seriously? I already work as a building official, most of this I never encounter in my position.


 Ty J. said it the way I would have. I read all the non-code books cover to cover except the budgeting book, that one I just got very familiar with the table of contents.


----------



## phxntvgr8wethr (Dec 2, 2018)

Anyone have a CBO legal study guide they can share?


----------



## Richard Kimball CBO CFM (Jan 28, 2019)

Rob said:


> just passed the BC module ( did law and finance already) and now have the building official cert lol.   It also gave me the CS code specialist cert. I was planning on taking it next week
> 
> Being a special inspector and never working for a building department I really had no one to go to on help that I needed aka electrical.
> 
> ...


Congratulations on your CBO!  It's not an easy one to pass and neither is the Commercial Electrical Inspector.  Go for the Residential instead.  Cliff Berger books is a good resource and so is Mike Holt's website for electrical, look for Mikeholt.com


----------



## Sifu (Jan 30, 2019)

For me, there is no better way than getting out there with a master electrician/code expert and seeing it.......over and over and over.  I have multiple electrical certs, have taken multiple classes (including England's)  and there is no substitute for the eyes on training.  Even with that said, I still don't really call myself an electrical inspector, and am very careful in that regard.  I have some good code knowledge but unless it is engrained in me by a serious amount of OTJ electrical experience, or going out every day with a good teacher I just don't "get" it.  For the most part, the knowledge and certifications I have help me recognize my own limitations.


----------



## archer (Feb 22, 2019)

phxntvgr8wethr said:


> Anyone have a CBO legal study guide they can share?


are you still looking for the legal study guide? I passed it 2 weeks ago.


----------



## patrickjames (Jun 17, 2021)

archer said:


> are you still looking for the legal study guide? I passed it 2 weeks ago.


Do you have any legal study guide information? I am currently studying for my legal module and would appreciate anything.


----------



## Jay Mac (Jul 4, 2021)

archer said:


> are you still looking for the legal study guide? I passed it 2 weeks ago.


I could use a copy as well if you could spare it. Thank you


----------



## NCcode (Aug 1, 2022)

Jay Mac said:


> I could use a copy as well if you could spare it. Thank you


Were you able to get your hands on any study guides?


----------



## NCcode (Aug 1, 2022)

patrickjames said:


> Do you have any legal study guide information? I am currently studying for my legal module and would appreciate anything.


Were you able to get your hands on any study guides?


----------



## NCcode (Aug 1, 2022)

archer said:


> are you still looking for the legal study guide? I passed it 2 weeks ago.


I am currently looking for study guides if you have any. Thanks


----------



## patrickjames (Aug 1, 2022)

NCcode said:


> Were you able to get your hands on any study guides?











						Quizzes - England Training Division | ICC Education Provider | Pass ICC Exams
					

Quizzes Online Practice Quizzes Sample Quiz (Free – no password required) Administrative 2018  International Building Code (chapter 1) Practice Quizzes are only $69.00 and are good for 60 days. Extensions are not offered on quiz links for any reason. You have to order another 60 day link even if...




					www.ibcode.com
				




I was able to pass this exam and many others by using England Training Division quizzes. I have a co worker that is using them now to help prepare for this exam.


----------



## WVinspector (Sep 9, 2022)

Rob said:


> just passed the BC module ( did law and finance already) and now have the building official cert lol.   It also gave me the CS code specialist cert. I was planning on taking it next week
> 
> Being a special inspector and never working for a building department I really had no one to go to on help that I needed aka electrical.
> 
> ...


Currently studying my management module. Doing well on the quizzes from the ICC study guide. I’ll do my timed practice exam on Monday.


----------

